# Wieviel Luft  wird gebraucht ...?



## Michael H (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Wieviel Luft braucht man für drei 200 mm Belüfterplatten bzw. zwei 750 mm Gummi Diffuser ...?

Frage deshalb weil in meinem __ Hel-x IBC die Auslaufrohre ( 110 mm ) längst verbaut sind und da würde eine Platte nicht reichen um das Gesamte Hel-x in Bewegung zu setzen .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/attachments/113/113861-699b65e3c2e586bab5d71579b90e2b1c.jpg


----------



## Andyzx12r (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael,

passt jetzt nicht zu deiner Frage.
Aber kannst du deine IBC´s mal zeigen?
Ich möchte mir auch einen IBC Filter bauen....


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael,
einer längsten threads zum Luftheber ist hier: Luftheber 2.0.


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2015)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> passt jetzt nicht zu deiner Frage.
> Aber kannst du deine IBC´s mal zeigen?
> Ich möchte mir auch einen IBC Filter bauen....



Morsche Andreas 

Schau al hier ....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/filter-gedanken.40405/
Da siehste meinen Filter . Mit der Zeit ist er halt gewachsen .....



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> einer längsten threads zum Luftheber ist hier: Luftheber 2.0.



Rolf , will kein Luftheber . Mir geht nur wieviel Luft ich für die Platten oder Diffuser Brauche .

Eine V60 wird bestimmt knapp oder ...?


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Moin Micha, schau mal hier da ist eine Platte mit Ø 200 mm , die braucht gerade mal 20 Liter Luft pro min.
Damit sollte eine V30 zB vollkommen reichen für eine Platte.
Einfacher wird es mit einem Stück PE Rohr oder auch HT 32 zB, beide Seien verschließen, in eine Seite den Luftschlauch rein und 100 Löcher a 1mm gebohrt.
Das ganze dann auf einer Seite deiner Kammer am Boden befestigen und dann ab die Post. Je nach HellX Menge V30 oder eine etwas größere.

LG René


----------



## Doc (1. Juni 2015)

Es kommt auch darauf an, wie tief z.B. die Platten liegen.
Habe die V60 und betreibe einen japanischen Belüfterschlauch, eine 15mm Platte und 3 runde Auströmer.

Schlauch im Filter, 2 runde Auströmer im Filter, Platte (Membran) auf 1,60m Tiefe und einen Auströmer ebenfalls im Teich.
Wichtig auch, mit dem größtmöglichen Durchmesser an die jew. End"geräte" zu gehen und die Luft sollte ebenfalls regelbar sein.


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael 

Ich betreibe eine 200er Platte und einen 110er Tschechen mit der Hi Blow 60 und die 200er Platte macht trotz Tschechen, ordentlich Wind in der Helixkammer 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Moin Micha, schau mal hier da ist eine Platte mit Ø 200 mm , die braucht gerade mal 20 Liter Luft pro min.
> Damit sollte eine V30 zB vollkommen reichen für eine Platte.
> Einfacher wird es mit einem Stück PE Rohr oder auch HT 32 zB, beide Seien verschließen, in eine Seite den Luftschlauch rein und 100 Löcher a 1mm gebohrt.



Hallo

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage , das eine 200 mm Platte etwa 20 Liter Luft braucht . Hab überall geschaut und nirgends Angaben zum ( Luftverbrauch ) gefunden .
Also würde eine V60 für drei 200 mm Platten reichen .....
Das mit dem Luftrohr wollte ich ja auch mal Probieren , bin aber davon abgekommen . Denke das 1 mm Löcher zu groß sind und das dann auch noch 100 te Löcher wären bei knapp 1 m länge . Da bräuchte ich bestimmt ein KFZ Kompressor und da Richtig Schwung ins __ Hel-x zu bekommen .....


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2015)

Die 200 mm Platten finde ich nicht optimal um __ Hel-X zu bewegen - die sind gut um einen Filter oder Teich mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen, da sie die Luft in sehr kleinen und weichen Bläschen aufsteigen lässt. Ich denke da wäre entweder längliche Steine oder sogar Gummiplatten die bessere Variante um Hel-X zu bewegen.
Übrigens: Falls die Leitungen nach dem Verteiler unterschiedliche Längen haben, wird ein Absperrhahn in jeder Platten-Zuleitung unerlässlich.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2015)

Ich kann über einen ordentlichen Flow in der Helixkammer immerhin ca.1100l nicht klagen 

Bei guten Lieferanten steht sowas dabei .......

*Daten:*
Durchmesser Ø: 20 cm
Dicke: 29 mm 
Form: Platte
Luftschlauch Anschluß: 9 mm
Durchfluss l/min: 20
*Anwendungsbereiche:* Sauerstoff, Luft, Seewasser, Ozon, Zuchtanlagen und medizinische Bereiche

Quelle. Koigarten Müller

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Wahrscheinlich schau ich dann bei den Nicht so Guten Lieferanten nach ....

Hanako
HarryKoi
Teichhansel
usw ........


----------



## Patrick K (1. Juni 2015)

wahrscheinlich legen die keinen Wert darauf, das du das erfährst..........


----------



## Michael H (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Und wie siehts aus mit diesen Gummi Diffusoren , hat die jemand im Einsatz ...?


----------



## Patrick K (2. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub Geisy/ Norbert verbaut die im Spaltsiebfilter 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Geisy (2. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich arbeite mit den Gummi-Membran Zylindern und hab auch noch welche da.
Die laufen sehr gut und setzen sich bis jetzt nicht zu.
Vorher hatte ich diese Stein Zylinder die waren nach einem Jahr dicht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (2. Juni 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ja, ich arbeite mit den Gummi-Membran Zylindern und hab auch noch welche da.
> Die laufen sehr gut und setzen sich bis jetzt nicht zu.



Hallo

Und mit was für einer Länge arbeitest du da und vorallem wieviel  Luft drückste da rein ..?


----------



## Geisy (2. Juni 2015)

Meine sind 25cm lang und ich hab schon etliche verschiedene Pumpen dran gehabt bis 120l/Min.
Wieviel Luft die Membran wirklich durch läßt hab ich nicht gemessen, ich meine das die Herstelllerangaben bei 25l/min liegen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Michael H (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hab mir Heute mal einen 500 mm Gummi Diffusor geholt .
Die Teile Vertragen 20 bis 25 Liter die Minute .

An den 750 mm bin ich noch dran ....


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hab jetzt 2 Gummi Diffusoren ( 50 cm lang) am Laufen . Die bekommen nun 3600 l/h aber das reicht eindeutig nicht um mein __ Hel-x richtig zu bewegen .
Vorallem hab ich wahrscheinlich auch das Falsche Hel-x . Sollte ja schon Besiedelt sein , geht aber nicht Unter , also noch schwerer zu Bewegen . Werd morgen mal ein Video machen , damit ihr das besser sieht . 

Oder ich hol mir 12 kleine Luftsteine und Versuch mit denen mal .......


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo


Hier mal das Video zum Thema ....





_View: http://youtu.be/HxdfQs4YHL8_


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2015)

Rico,zeig mal wie deins tanzen kann


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Ich denke ich muß die Ausläufe Verändern . Irgendwie so das die nicht mehr an der Wasseroberfläche sind .
Wie genau ich das anstelle weiß ich nur noch nicht ......

Und vorallem anderes __ Hel-x muß her ........


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

Hihihihihi 
Schau mal meine 200er Platte.......




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzh6GfjKafc&feature=youtu.be_


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hihihihihi
> Schau mal meine 200er Platte.......



Klar , eine Platte und wie tief liegt die ........

Wenn ich nur einen Diffusor anschließe und den innen Teich werfe mach der auch Ordentlich ( Blubber )


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

hier ca, 0,9Meter tief in der Helixkammer(1100L) ca. 450L Helix, Pumpe ist eine 3600 Hiblow , Platte hängt zusammen mit einem 110 Tschechen an der Pumpe

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

Ich hab noch eine 4800 Oase rumliegen willst du die mal dranhängen , die hat ordentlich Bummmmmms

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (22. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine 4800 Oase rumliegen willst du die mal dranhängen , die hat ordentlich Bummmmmms
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ne Ne , lass mal hab schon genug Krach am Teich .....


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juni 2015)

Hahahaha nur zum Testen , die geb ich nicht mehr her 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Rico,zeig mal wie deins tanzen kann



Ich mache das alles nur noch mit einem Luftheber. Ich finde das ist die einfachste und effektivste Möglichkeit, denn der Luftheber fördert das Wasser durch den Filter und bewegt zudem auch ordentlich das Helix. Die Beckenform für das Helix müsste runder sein und vielleicht auch etwas kleiner, um mehr Bewegung zu übertragen, aber so reicht mir das schon fast.

siehe hier


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2015)

Würde es die Funktion des LH beeinträchtigen, wenn man mit einem T-Stück endet?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael H (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Rico , ist das Schwimmendes __ Hel-x ...?

Hab hier ja noch Material liegen für zwei 50 Luftheber . Wäre vielleicht eine Option ..


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2015)

Nori schrieb:


> Würde es die Funktion des LH beeinträchtigen, wenn man mit einem T-Stück endet?



Hi Nori. Wenn das T-Stück nach einem 90°Bogen in der Waagerechten eingebaut wäre, anstatt der Entgasungslöcher - Nein. Ich habe dies nur so genutzt, da es bei mir im Filter unschädlich ist, ob mit T-Stück oder direkt eingeblasen. Manche sagen so gar, dass eine Entgasung mittels 2 T-Stücke in Reihe den Flow verbessern soll. Habe ich aber selbst so noch nicht getestet.



Michael H schrieb:


> Rico , ist das Schwimmendes __ Hel-x ...?



Hi Micha. Ja, das ist rein schwimmendes Helix. Die Ausläufe sind im unteren Bereich des Beckens und mit Gitterrohr versehen.


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2015)

Dachte nur dann würde sich das __ Hel-X besser bewegen ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2015)

Nöö, das bleibt sich in dem Fall gleich. Habe auch schon andere Filter gesehen, wo mit 2-3 parallel nebeneinanderliegenden Lufthebern das Wasser in das Helix befördert wird und da bewegt es sich ein wenig anders. Hängt also auch ein wenig vom Aufbau ab. Ob es besser oder schlechter ist, kann ich so nicht sagen.


----------



## Michael H (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hab Heute mal die Auslaufrohr etwas tiefer gesetzt .
Mit dem Ergebniss das im Filter nun der Wasserstand 5 cm tiefer ist und ein Auslaufrohr Unterwasser ist .


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2015)

Wie geht das denn!?


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2015)

Morsche

Auslauf zum nächsten IBC  ist nun tiefer . Läuft im moment nun alles durch ein Rohr .

( der nächste IBC ist 10 cm tiefer )


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hier mal die Bewegten Bilder dazu .....





_View: http://youtu.be/_Ix5pe4MeNY_


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja man nicht viel Bewegung.  ...ganz ehrlich, entweder sind die Ausströmer oder die Pumpe zu klein...irgendwie passt da nix zusammen.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael

mach mal den knick aus dem Schlauch ......


nee mal ehrlich ,ich leihe dir mal zum testen die grosse Pumpe


Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2015)

Hab hier noch eine V60 stehen, willst die mal zum TT testen?
LG René


----------



## Michael H (24. Juni 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist ja man nicht viel Bewegung.  ...ganz ehrlich, entweder sind die Ausströmer oder die Pumpe zu klein...irgendwie passt da nix zusammen.



Jap , irgendwie ist da der Wurm drin . Ich denke das die Auslaufrohre Blöd angeordnet sind , vielleicht wären beide ganz aussen besser .



Patrick K schrieb:


> nee mal ehrlich ,ich leihe dir mal zum testen die grosse Pumpe





troll20 schrieb:


> Hab hier noch eine V60 stehen, willst die mal zum TT testen?
> LG René



Ne Leute , das muß auch mit der Vorhandenen Technic klappen .
Und wenn nicht mit den Diffusor'en , dann vielleicht mit einem oder zwei kleinen Lufthebern ( DN 50 ) .
Bewegt bekomm ich das egal wie .......


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Bewegt bekomm ich das egal wie .......


 Ich hab hier auch noch einen großen Holz- Kochlöffel, den ich dir mitbringen könnt


----------



## Michael H (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Hab Heute mal wieder Umgebau . Nun sind die Ausläufe so weit wie möglich nach Aussen gewandern . 
Nun ist die Mitte Frei , damit das __ Hel-x schön bewegt werden kann .....

Hät schon was für die Bewegung gemacht , aber ich find keine 1 mm Bohrer ......


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> aber ich find keine 1 mm Bohrer ......



nimm besser einen Stock ,mit dem 1mm Bohrer drehst du dir einen Wolf, bis sich das Helix dreht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2015)

oder doch den Holzlöffel von Rene @troll20 zum TT mitbringen?


----------



## Michael H (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Der 1 mm Bohrer war eher für den 50 Luftheber , den ich für die __ Hel-x Bewegung bauen will ...


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bring Dir was für dein Helix mit! Lass Dich überraschen.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2015)

Ich hab noch ein 08ter Bohrer im Geldbeutel , 1mm Bohrer hab ich auch noch irgendwo , aber frag mich nicht wo

hab gerade nachgeschaut , ist so wie es aussieht ist es ein 1mm Bohrer, was machst du morgen 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (26. Juni 2015)

Muß morgen Früh erst mal zum Haster ( Koi Laden) nach Speyer und mir ein paar 50 Kunststoffschellen holen .
Der Baumarkt liegt ja dann auf dem Weg . Werd mir dann gleich mal eine Hand Voll Bohrer holen .
Weil wenn ich mir so meine Hände ansehe und dann an einen 1 mm Bohrer denke  , bekomm ich Angst .
Das Passt nicht zusammen ........


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2015)

Dann nimm lieber einen 1mm Frässkopf, der Bricht nich so schnell ab


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so meine Hände ansehe und dann an einen 1 mm Bohrer denke , bekomm ich Angst .



Dann kauf dir besser keine 08ter Bohrer , die sind noch 10 mal schwieriger zu händeln als 1mm Bohrer

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

Morsche

Ob das Gut geht ......


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2015)

Zum Glück  ,gibt's die auch im 10 er Pack


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2015)

Und warum nicht als Fräskopf? Hab damit bestimmt schon 6 - 700 Löcher gebort mit nur einem. 

LG René


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht als Fräskopf? Hab damit bestimmt schon 6 - 700 Löcher gebort mit nur einem.
> 
> LG René


Hallo

Ach , wollte erst mal die Bohrer testen . Ich hab 4 Stück gekauft und nach dem Bohren für zwei 50 Luftheber hab ich immer noch 4 Stück . Ging doch leichter wie ich gedacht habe .


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo Michael

Ich hätte die Löcher erst sauber mit der Klinge abgescharbt und dann nochmal gebohrt  , so bleiben event zB.  Fadenalgen hängen.

Die Löcher hätte ich auch versetzt gebohrt ,die Luft kann sich so zu grösseren Blasen sammeln ,was die Leistung drosselt,
aber für den ersten gar nicht mal soooooo schlecht

Gruss Obs


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2015)

Sauber g'schafft,

letztes bild: Doppel LH oder sägst du noch


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Sauber g'schafft,
> 
> letztes bild: Doppel LH oder sägst du noch



Wie muß das so nicht ..... . Dachte das soll soooooo .....





P.S.... Ja ich säge noch weiß nur noch nicht wo . Was wäre den die Perfekte Länge für in den __ Hel-x IBC ....


----------



## Zacky (27. Juni 2015)

Denke dran, dass er unten Platz braucht und der IBC-Behälter selbst ist kaum höher als 80 cm (glaube ich) - also einmal in der Mitte durch und dann nur mit 45° Winkeln als Auslauf jeweils diagonal ggü-liegend in die Ecken und leicht nach innen strömend. (so würde ich es wohl machen )


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> so bleiben event zB. Fadenalgen hängen


 im IBC nach dem TF? da sollte nur noch klares wasser sein oder?


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> im IBC nach dem TF? da sollte nur noch klares wasser sein oder?



Mitch 

Das Hoff ich doch . Im moment auch ohne Trommler keine Fadenalgen 



Zacky schrieb:


> Denke dran, dass er unten Platz braucht und der IBC-Behälter selbst ist kaum höher als 80 cm (glaube ich) - also einmal in der Mitte durch und dann nur mit 45° Winkeln als Auslauf jeweils diagonal ggü-liegend in die Ecken und leicht nach innen strömend. (so würde ich es wohl machen )



Rico

War eben noch mal Messen . Hab bis Oberkante Wasser noch 66 cm .
45 Grad  Bogen , hab Gedacht 90 Grad , hab ich jetzt auch nur hier ......
Gegenüberliegend hab ich auch Gedacht . Mal sehn wie sich das Verhält , weil die Auslaufrohre ja jetzt Aussen sind ....


----------



## Patrick K (27. Juni 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> im IBC nach dem TF? da sollte nur noch klares wasser sein oder?



Erstmal ist der Trommler noch nicht fertig , dann gehen Algen durch die ganze Anlage ,so fein filtert Michael nicht das er alles an Algen rausbekommt und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das sich Algen ,Kalk unnd co. gerade an so rauen, unebenen Stellen anheften.

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=2892


----------

